# Tulsa 66ers Announce Open Tryouts



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TULSA, Okla., October 12, 2006 - The Tulsa 66ers and head coach Joey Meyer announce that open tryouts will be held Saturday and Sunday, October 21-22 at Broken Arrow Community Center, located at 1500 S. Main Street in Broken Arrow.

"Local tryouts provide an excellent opportunity for players, especially within our community, to compete at a high skill level and display their talents," said Meyer. "It's exciting to see young basketball players competing for the opportunity to move closer to their NBA dreams."

The Tulsa 66ers open tryouts offer local athletes an opportunity to showcase their talents in front of D-League coaches while they compete to earn a position in the team's official training camp. Training camp is scheduled to begin in November.

Applicants must be eligible to play in the NBA Development League and may pre-register by submitting the official registration, disclosure, and release forms, along with a $125 nonrefundable fee by 5 p.m. on Oct. 13. Applications are available at www.tulsa66ers.com or the Tulsa 66ers office, located at 815 S. Cincinnati St., Tulsa, Okla., 74119.

Tryouts are limited to the first 150 players to register and no incomplete registrations will be accepted. All applicants to register after the pre-registration deadline will be subjected to a $150 nonrefundable fee.

The Tulsa 66ers tip off their sophomore season with back-to-back home games against the Arkansas RimRockers Friday and Saturday, Nov. 24-25. Both games begin at 7 p.m. Nineteen of the 66ers' 24 home games will be held on Friday or Saturday nights, allowing Tulsa families the opportunity to see professional basketball when it best fits their schedules. For ticket information, log on to tulsa66ers.com or call the ticket office at (918) 585-8444.

The D-League has announced seven new markets for the 2006-07 season. Those include Anaheim (Calif.), the Bakersfield Jam (Calif.), the Colorado 14ers (Broomfield), Dakota Wizards (Bismarck, N.D.), Idaho Stampede (Boise), a team to be owned by the NBA Los Angeles Lakers and the Sioux Falls Skyforce (S.D.). Those teams will join the Albuquerque Thunderbirds (N.M.), Arkansas RimRockers (Little Rock), Austin Toros (Texas), Fort Worth Flyers (Texas) and Tulsa 66ers (Okla.).

The D-League continues to develop talent from across all disciplines for the NBA's 30 teams and the entire NBA umbrella. This season, 19 NBA teams assigned 29 players to D-League affiliates. There were also 18 GATORADE Call-Ups from the D-League to the NBA. Additionally, every referee hired by the NBA since 2002 has worked in the D-League, while coaches, athletic trainers and front office executives are also being developed.


----------

